# house buying query



## dizzymink (Jan 9, 2009)

hi
we are lookin to buy a house in BC, 
unfortunately the one that we want is listed by our Realtor.

How would you ensure that you were not ripped off in this situation?

thanks, mc


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dizzymink said:


> hi
> we are lookin to buy a house in BC,
> unfortunately the one that we want is listed by our Realtor.
> 
> ...


I can't speak to the UK but it not uncommon to have the seller's R/E agent act for you in your purchase. I, in my previous occupation, dealt with many R/E agents and do not have much respect for them. They are not your friends although they may act as such. This is what they do to make money. There is no reason you cannot have another agent act for you in the purchase. I assume you didn't sign any agreement with your existing one and consequently have no financial obligation to him/her. Keep in mind the agent is supposed to act firstly for the seller as that's who pays the commission.
Get yourself another agent for peace of mind.


----------



## DanielBloch (May 22, 2009)

you just ask to see previous sales in the area! beward of these situations sometimes it can be a good thing though but always better to see the house and area first


----------



## richieyu (May 30, 2009)

Hi dizzymink,

Ask your Realtor for comparables of that property. Similar unit that are available for sale and the ones that sold in the past couple of months in the same area/neighborhood. The sold history is particularly informative. It tells you how much your neighbors paid for their house. Also ask for the history of the property you are purchasing (how much did the seller pay for this property). This should give you a ball park figure on how much your house is worth (comparing all the other features on top of the price).

You can also browse the neighborhood via mls(dot)ca and see what else is selling in the area.

hope this helps 

cheers,
Richie Yu |<snip>


----------

